# After 5 years of thinking I was crazy, I stumbled upon the symptoms of derealization!



## Keeks (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi All,

About 5 years ago I suffered my third concussion as a result of fainting. While recovering, I felt as if I was in a dreamlike state, and assumed it would go away with time. I also started to suffer from anxiety. The dreamlike state NEVER WENT AWAY! I felt it continually, every day, for almost 5 years. Nobody could figure out what was wrong with me. Then, a few weeks ago I was hospitalized with a severe case of Labryinthitis (made worse by my vertigo) and was unable to move my eyes, walk, or even sit up on my own for 2 whole days. This is the second time in my life that I've had this same reaction to the virus. Since then, my anxiety feels so much worse and I feel like I'm just floating around through life. When I went to see a family doc and a therapist I was describing it as a "spacey" feeling, which left them confused. Last night, I decided to search the internet on my own, and I discovered Derealization and Depersonalization. I'm not sure that I've experienced depersonalization but I ABSOLUTELY experience derealization on a daily basis. It was such a relief for me to find out that not only am I not the only one who feels this way, but there is an online forum where everyone meets to talk about it. I've been struggling with leaving the house (been away from work for 3 weeks now), but today it felt much easier to go to the store just because I know and somewhat understand what I'm suffering from.

So happy to be here and to read your stories as well.

Keeks


----------



## JJ70 (Nov 1, 2010)

Keeks, welcome. I'll welcome you with my standard welcome for DP/DR Sufferers.

Your not alone, the condition is fairly common (reportedly 3rd most common mental illness), your not going mad, and yes you can get better.

From someone fully recovered from chronic DP/DR and anxiety panic disorder.

JJ


----------



## Keeks (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks for your response, JJ70. I'm very positive about it all since I've realized what I have. I look forward to getting to know more stories on here.

Thanks


----------



## Aspire (Jan 6, 2013)

Hey Keeks,

What You're describing is indeed DR. I have this dreamlike state too. Also I can stare for hours at thin air...just that dreamy I can get. I do excercises with my eyes by focussing and reading things that get on my way. This helps a lot for me... Maybe u can try it too. I'm also feeling high, flush, dizzy at times while walking...also typical DR.

I also find it hard to remember things... maybe u can relate to this too?


----------



## callmecolleena (Feb 6, 2013)

keeks!

exactly the same here. I just came back for my second semester of freshman year at university and one day I woke up feeling like nothing was real. I hoped I would snap out of it but haven't yet and it really freaked me out. However, after finding this place I feel a lot less crazy. still spacey but crazy. and it gives me hope.


----------



## fraginfo (Feb 7, 2013)

Keeks said:


> Hi All,
> 
> About 5 years ago I suffered my third concussion as a result of fainting. While recovering, I felt as if I was in a dreamlike state, and assumed it would go away with time. I also started to suffer from anxiety. The dreamlike state NEVER WENT AWAY! I felt it continually, every day, for almost 5 years. Nobody could figure out what was wrong with me. Then, a few weeks ago I was hospitalized with a severe case of Labryinthitis (made worse by my vertigo) and was unable to move my eyes, walk, or even sit up on my own for 2 whole days. This is the second time in my life that I've had this same reaction to the virus. Since then, my anxiety feels so much worse and I feel like I'm just floating around through life. When I went to see a family doc and a therapist I was describing it as a "spacey" feeling, which left them confused. Last night, I decided to search the internet on my own, and I discovered Derealization and Depersonalization. I'm not sure that I've experienced depersonalization but I ABSOLUTELY experience derealization on a daily basis. It was such a relief for me to find out that not only am I not the only one who feels this way, but there is an online forum where everyone meets to talk about it. I've been struggling with leaving the house (been away from work for 3 weeks now), but today it felt much easier to go to the store just because I know and somewhat understand what I'm suffering from.
> 
> ...


Hi, Keeks, I feel exactly the same. I didn't know what I was suffering from neither the doctors. I am so thankful to Internet ..;

All the best

Fraginfo


----------

